# Dziwne problemy z polskimi znakami na konsoli

## n3rd

Witam, mam bardzo dziwny problem z polskimi znakami na konsoli - przeglądałem już dokumentacje i sprawdzałem różne opcje w plikach konfiguracyjnych... i nic.

Pod X-ami w zasadzie wszystko jest ok, gorzej z konsolą. Nie mam polskich znaków np. w manualach (dot. też X-ów) i w komunikatach niektórych programów. Ale najdziwniejsze (i najbardziej denerwujące) jest to, że kiedy np. w vimie czy emaksie piszę polskimi znakami, automatycznie dostawiane są spacje, czyli plik wygląda tak:

```
ó ó ó ó ł ł ł ł ą ą ą ą ź ź ź ź ć ć ć ć
```

a powinno być:

```
óóóółłłłąąąąźźźźćććć
```

Żeby tego było mało, jeżeli na konsoli napiszę coś polskimi znakami, niby wszystko jest ok (spacje nie są dostawiane) ale jeżeli zacznę to kasować, kasuje mi również część promt'a...   :Confused: 

Moje ustawienia:

```
# env | grep 'pl_PL'

LC_ALL=pl_PL

LANG=pl_PL
```

```
# cat /etc/make.conf | grep 'LINGUAS'

LINGUAS="pl"
```

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont 

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
```

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

#KEYMAP="pl2"

KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

```
# cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
# locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL
```

```
# cat /etc/make.conf | grep 'CHOST'

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Cały system jest skompilowany z flagą nls. Może macie jakieś pomysły na to wszystko. 

Nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie - gentoo mam na laptopie Thinkpad T60.

Z góry dziękuję za wszelką pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## Raku

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
> ...

 

usuń to.

----------

## n3rd

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *n3rd wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
> ```
> ...

 

To nic nie dawało - sprawdzałem. Ale udało mi się znaleźć rozwiązanie problemu. Nie sprawdziłem tylko jednego pliku /etc/rc.conf a dokładniej 

```
# cat /etc/rc.conf | grep 'UNICODE'

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

UNICODE="no"
```

Wcześniej domyślnie było ustawione na "yes" - jak mnie pamięć nie myli, to unicode nie był domyślnie włączony w gentoo...

Tak czy owak problem rozwiązany   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## n3rd

Trochę się pośpieszyłem z SOLVED  :Wink: 

Te dziwne problemy już są co prawda rozwiązane, ale nie ma jeszcze polskich fontów w manualach - na szczęście to już nie jest żaden istotny problem... da się z tym żyć  :Wink: 

Raku dzięki za pomoc.

pozdr

daniel

----------

## XianN

Byc moze sie myle, ale z tego co pamietam to problemy z polskimi znaczkami w man wynikaja z roznego ich kodowania i nie da sie* z tym nic zrobic...

* nie da sie - to oczywiscie kwestia dyskusyjna... podobno niemozliwe jest, aby cos bylo niemozliwe:)

----------

## lsdudi

nie da sie?? wszystko sie da  :Smile: 

dwie linijki w /etc/man.conf

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

NEQN            /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

```

zwykle jest tam ascii   :Smile: )

----------

## n3rd

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> nie da sie?? wszystko sie da 
> 
> dwie linijki w /etc/man.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 Też o tym pomyślałem... ale nie przynosiło to rezultatu... 

Sprawdziłem też tak jak proponujesz 

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c mandoc

# zamiast

NROFF          /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

# czy 

NROFF          /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c
```

  :Very Happy:   efekt był taki: 

```
troff: fatal error: can't open `mandoc': No such file or directory

lines ?-?/? (END) 
```

więc to chyba raczej nie to...

----------

## mpapis

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *lsdudi wrote:*   nie da sie?? wszystko sie da 
> 
> dwie linijki w /etc/man.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dla unicode (ja tak mam) powinno byc:

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

 niestety to niepomaga, pewnie trzeba by bylo przepuscic man-pages-pl przez jakis konverter, chyba zeby robic wybiegi tego typu: 

```
NROFF           LC_ALL="pl_PL" /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

----------

## n3rd

 *mpapis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
> ```
> ...

 

hmm... emerge app-text/convmv?   :Cool: 

Musi być inne rozwiązanie... grrr...   :Confused: 

----------

## lsdudi

u mnie to  działa

kodowanie iso-8859-2

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

----------

## Arfrever

Podobno jest to już naprawione w wersji CVS-owej. Szkoda, że nie wydano dotychczas nowej, normalnej wersji od czasów 1.19.2 (2005-09-04).

Błąd 126361.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

